# My 922 died and...



## swangdb

I've had the 922 for about 18 months. I put it inside a media cabinet over a year ago. The cabinet has glass doors (which are always closed). There is a hole in the back of the cabinet for cables which allows for some ventilation. I connected an external hard drive to the receiver a few months ago. The receiver started dying a few days ago. It would completely turn off and the fan would blow. I had to do a soft or hard reset to get the receiver to work again. It eventually restart, run a few minutes, then die again.

I called Dish, they quickly gave up, and they sent me a new receiver.

The receiver arrived yesterday. I disconnected the old receiver, connected the new receiver and tried to make it work. Basically I reach a point where it's Acquiring satellite signal for Satellite 119, Transponder 11, Progress 1 of 5. It never gets past this point.

If I go into settings and try to point the dish, I get a popup window that says: Now Scanning for available satellites I can't do a switch check and this popup window never goes away.

I reversed the two satellite cables on the back of the receiver, did a hard restart and I was then able to do a switch check in Settings (no popup window). It said all was okay. It shows satellites 77, 72, 61.5 and 110. It doesn't show 119 and I'm not sure if it is supposed to (it's often stuck on acquiring satellite 119) After I Check Switch, eventually the Now Scanning for available satellites window appears. I re-reversed the cables, did a hard restart and it's still stuck at acquiring signal.

Oh yeah, on the Point Dish page, even with the popup window, I can a Dish Mexico (!) 77 message below.

Dish thinks I maybe have a bad cable. Maybe they're right. I tightened all of the cables, though none were loose. I have a 722 in another room and it works fine.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

You're getting more satellites showing up than you should have. Do you have International programming? If the 2 satellite cables are reversed, you will get the Acquiring Satellite message and it will not progress. What is the software version on the receiver? Please let me know. Thanks.



swangdb said:


> I've had the 922 for about 18 months. I put it inside a media cabinet over a year ago. The cabinet has glass doors (which are always closed). There is a hole in the back of the cabinet for cables which allows for some ventilation. I connected an external hard drive to the receiver a few months ago. The receiver started dying a few days ago. It would completely turn off and the fan would blow. I had to do a soft or hard reset to get the receiver to work again. It eventually restart, run a few minutes, then die again.
> 
> I called Dish, they quickly gave up, and they sent me a new receiver.
> 
> The receiver arrived yesterday. I disconnected the old receiver, connected the new receiver and tried to make it work. Basically I reach a point where it's Acquiring satellite signal for Satellite 119, Transponder 11, Progress 1 of 5. It never gets past this point.
> 
> If I go into settings and try to point the dish, I get a popup window that says: Now Scanning for available satellites I can't do a switch check and this popup window never goes away.
> 
> I reversed the two satellite cables on the back of the receiver, did a hard restart and I was then able to do a switch check in Settings (no popup window). It said all was okay. It shows satellites 77, 72, 61.5 and 110. It doesn't show 119 and I'm not sure if it is supposed to (it's often stuck on acquiring satellite 119) After I Check Switch, eventually the Now Scanning for available satellites window appears. I re-reversed the cables, did a hard restart and it's still stuck at acquiring signal.
> 
> Oh yeah, on the Point Dish page, even with the popup window, I can a Dish Mexico (!) 77 message below.
> 
> Dish thinks I maybe have a bad cable. Maybe they're right. I tightened all of the cables, though none were loose. I have a 722 in another room and it works fine.


----------



## swangdb

It's a miracle...I left the receiver on and I fell asleep on the couch (with the tv off). I woke up several hours later and turned on the tv. Channel 101 was on and displaying fine. Somehow it fixed itself while I was asleep. Many channels were missing from the guide display and the time was wrong.

I tried to activate the new receiver from my dish.com account but it wouldn't work. I called Dish and they activated it for me. All of the channels are there in the guide. The time (clock) is right. Hey, I think it's working.

As for having too many satellites, I once received network channels from All American Direct but no longer receive these, maybe the unnecessary satellites are for those channels. 

Now to connect the external hard drive from the old receiver...


----------



## P Smith

Use USB connector on back or front of the 922.


----------



## swangdb

Hey this worked too! I was all ready to be mad at Dish but now everything is working, so I guess I'm happy!


----------



## P Smith

Keep it that way.


----------

